

What Asset Are You Building? - benjlang
http://mporat.tumblr.com/post/16753414806/what-asset-are-you-building

======
yurylifshits
Another asset is a 'playbook'.

Let's say you've build a successful app for a particular bank or cafe. Now you
can offer the similar app for any cafe or bank. Having a validated, proven
playbook of solutions in highly customized market is a great asset.

------
liorsion
was at the meetup when you lectured, think its a very important feedback "from
the other side".. thanks!

~~~
michaporat
Thanks Lior. Happy you enjoyed the session. Indeed the questions and feedback
drove me to write this post as I think it's an important concept to think
about early on.

